# Vacuum packing jerky



## dukeburger (Apr 1, 2015)

Anyone else run into this problem?

I sat my beef jerky in an uncovered container wrapped in paper towels for 2 days after smoke in order to dry it out some more. When it dried to my liking, I portioned the pieces out and vacuum sealed them in several packages. The next day, however, when I looked at them, the pressure of the vacuum sealing has "pressed out" some remaining juices from the meat and my jerky is coming out wet and not very nice. I'm having to pat them dry and let them sit out again before snacking.

I'm almost considering just keeping them in the brown paper bags like I used to do, but I want these to last and freeze well.

Aside from buying expensive silica gel packets, how can I stop this?

Thanks


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 2, 2015)

DB, Is the vacuum time adjustable with your machine,if so put it on the lowest setting? My chamber sealer makes my jerky sticky but not wet and folks seem to like it that way ?


----------



## themule69 (Apr 2, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> Anyone else run into this problem?
> 
> I sat my beef jerky in an uncovered container wrapped in paper towels for 2 days after smoke in order to dry it out some more. When it dried to my liking, I portioned the pieces out and vacuum sealed them in several packages. The next day, however, when I looked at them, the pressure of the vacuum sealing has "pressed out" some remaining juices from the meat and my jerky is coming out wet and not very nice. I'm having to pat them dry and let them sit out again before snacking.
> 
> ...


You are not getting it dry enough. I am not sure why you are letting it sit on the counter for a couple of day's when that is what the dehydrator is made for 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 2, 2015)

themule69 said:


> You are not getting it dry enough. I am not sure why you are letting it sit on the counter for a couple of day's when that is what the dehydrator is made for
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is just the way I've always done it. Out of the smoker and put in brown bags and after a day or two of rest, it was perfect. I'm just trying to preserve that "2-day rest" texture. 
There is not a pile of moisture in the vac-seal bags, but just enough to make the surface need a pat dry.


----------



## gary s (Apr 2, 2015)

I use a dehydrator or the oven to dry, never had that problem

Gary


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 2, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> DB, Is the vacuum time adjustable with your machine,if so put it on the lowest setting? My chamber sealer makes my jerky sticky but not wet and folks seem to like it that way ?



I just have the cheap Cabela's model. Works great for what it is, but no settings.


----------



## minotbob (Apr 2, 2015)

Depending on the environment and where you are letting it rest for two days it could be re-hydrating. The way that I test to see if it's dry is to bend a piece, if you see small strings of whitish meat fiber in the bend then it's done. Then it's vacuum sealed right away with a 50cc oxygen absorber. You can buy about 250 of them on Ebay for about $14


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 2, 2015)

I think it may be a humidity problem. The ones I froze immediately after vac-packing came out perfect.

Next time I will try eliminating the two day rest as per suggestions. 15 hours in the Big Chief should be more than enough.


----------

